
Patients are the Health Care System's Unpaid Labor - dsr_
http://www.vox.com/2016/6/1/11712776/healthcare-footprint
======
green_lunch
Leave it to Vox to expect the government and the system to figure out all of
life's problems for you. This has to be written by a millennial.

Would you say that I am 'unpaid labor' because I have to do all the work of
finding a good university? How about buying a new car?

I've dealt with many government agencies and if you think government-run care
will be any better than what you describe, you're dreaming.

